

Codecentric go challenge 2014: crazystone vs. Franz-Josef Dickhut - Jun8
https://go.codecentric.de/

======
Jun8
Dickhut is a former Go champion from Germany around 6 dan
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz-
Josef_Dickhut](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz-Josef_Dickhut)), Crazy Stone
is one of the most powerful Go engines
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Stone_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_Stone_\(software\))).

After three games Dickhut is ahead 2-1.

